# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Studente Shqiptare ne London Metropolitan University

## agjenti

Pershendetje te gjitheve dhe uroj qe te jeni mire.

Duke pare se shumica e personave qe shkruajne ne kete teme jane studente vendosa te shkruaj dhe une nja 2 fjale.


Personalisht jam student ne vit te dyte per Business Law ne London Metropolitan Univ. 

Kam degjuar se ne kete uni. ka shume studente shqiptare nese ndonjeri nga ju ketu eshte ne kete universitet do ishte mire ta prezantonte veten

Ja kalofshi mire dhe behuni gati per fillimin e nje viti te ri shkollor qe padyshim do jete me i shkelqyer se ai qe lame pas  :xx:  :xx:

----------


## AVICENNA

Ndoshta nuk do te ishte keq edhe bashkpunimi me student te shqiperis apo te Kosoves ?

----------

